# Problem with windows update (flash update fails)



## pfalleyn (Jan 17, 2017)

The updates of Flash Player under Windows Update always fails with error 0x800f0922. Now it is update KB3214628, but also the previous ones didn't work. All other updates are ok.

tried with DISM /Online /Cleanup-image /Scanhealth
then DISM /Online /Cleanup-image /CheckHealth
did the troubleshooting tool for windows update
but still the same problem

I attached the windowsupdate.log file

Can someone help me to get this going again?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download Adobe Flashplayer from the software manufacturer. https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/


----------

